# Kindle 3G ... change Screensavers ?



## Pat76 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hello there ,

I want to change the Screensavers on my Kindle 3G ... I saw the instructions for the Kindle 1 and 2 in the FAQ :
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,285.msg42294.html#msg42294

I'm so far, that I have the pictures on my kindle and that I see them in the viewer, 
but on the Kindle 3 there are no numbers on the keyboard, just letters, so I have 
some problems to press alt-shift-zero

Is there an other key combination on the Kindle 3 ?

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Numbers can typed on the K3 by either pressing the "Sym" button (which brings up a bunch of symbols including numbers) or by holding the Alt button and typing the top row of letter (Q=1, W=2, etc).

However, the screensaver hacks for Kindle 1 and 2 don't work on the K3. The K3 screensaver hack can be found here: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88004


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There IS a K3 FAQ. . . . I've now got it stickied to the top here in Tips & Tricks.  .  . it contains a link to the thread discussing the sleep picture customization here on KindleBoards.


----------



## Pat76 (Oct 2, 2010)

history_lover : Thank you for the link and the explanation  

Ann : Thank you for sticking the Topic on the top 

I've got my Kindle yesterday and I'm a bit amazed, that this has to be done by some sort of hack and that it's not a build in feature to change the sleep pictures  
Especially, when I see, that this has been an issue in the communities since Kindle 1 ...


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

My husband suggested that Amazon might be worried about opening Kindle up to viruses if they allow custom screensavers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pat76 said:


> I've got my Kindle yesterday and I'm a bit amazed, that this has to be done by some sort of hack and that it's not a build in feature to change the sleep pictures
> Especially, when I see, that this has been an issue in the communities since Kindle 1 ...


Who knows why it wasn't included initially. . . but Amazon has recently released a "Kindle Developer Kit" to programmers and intends to have "Apps" for Kindle. . . .I'm guessing at this point that they're thinking there's no point in them doing it -- when the Apps for Kindle come along, the first two will likely be for replacing sleep pictures and loading alternate fonts. . . .

Of course, those apps have been promised as "coming" for a year. . .but Amazon does tend to think long term.

I expect a lot of people have no idea that the 'hacks' exist, and might even be interested in different pictures and fonts, but would be most comfortable using an App that is 'authorized' by Amazon. . . . . .

But who really knows!?


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

history_lover said:


> My husband suggested that Amazon might be worried about opening Kindle up to viruses if they allow custom screensavers.


Since they have an experimental picture viewer built in, that can't be the reason... the very same pictures they put the viewer on for are the images you would be using for replacement screen savers.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

911jason said:


> Since they have an experimental picture viewer built in, that can't be the reason... the very same pictures they put the viewer on for are the images you would be using for replacement screen savers.


Where do you see the experimental picture viewer? I don't see it on my Kindle under "Experimental" Maybe it comes with the 3.02 update?

Shari


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

shalym said:


> Where do you see the experimental picture viewer? I don't see it on my Kindle under "Experimental" Maybe it comes with the 3.02 update?
> 
> Shari


It's been around since the original Kindle if I'm not mistaken, but maybe "undocumented" would have been a better term...

http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_HowTo:_Picture_Viewer


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

911jason said:


> It's been around since the original Kindle if I'm not mistaken, but maybe "undocumented" would have been a better term...
> 
> http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Kindle_HowTo:_Picture_Viewer


With all those steps and the fact that it's not in the user guide, it feels more like another hack than something Kindle actually offers. So I think my husband's idea may still be valid.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay... whatever you say.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

911jason said:


> Okay... whatever you say.


No need to be rude, it's just my opinion.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I most certainly wasn't trying to be rude, if you read it that way, my apologies. I just didn't see the need to debate it any further.


----------

